# The Prediction Game



## Dr Frank (Apr 20, 2009)

I didn't see this anywhere so here goes.

Rules:
Make a guess about the next poster, and the next person to post has to reply true or false. You can guess anything: what they're gonna do, what do they look like, what do they own etc.

_Example:
Guy1: The next person owns a cat.
Guy2: False. The next person will go to cinema._
So on and so forth.

I'll start.

The next person is allergic to cakes.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 20, 2009)

False, but I don't like cakes.

The next person has NOT beaten a 3rd  generation Pokemon game.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 20, 2009)

Correct, I haven't got the patience and Ruby/Sapphire is my least favourite pokemon game.

The next poster has watched a James Bond film all the way through.


----------



## Dr Frank (Apr 20, 2009)

True. (Casino Royale _and_ Quantum of Solace)
The next person likes Eevees.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

True. (It's not horrible, and would be false if he said love.)

The next peson has a vauge idea what Scrubs is about.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 20, 2009)

True! It's borderline vauge because I'm new to the series. :3

The next person has a huge crush on a girl. >:D


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 21, 2009)

False. I'm straight XD

The next poster has eaten prawn cocktail-flavoured chips


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2009)

False. Dunno what prawn is.

The next poster is male.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Apr 21, 2009)

Correct.

The next poster is not adhesive.


----------



## Dr Frank (Apr 21, 2009)

True.
The next poster has a pet turtle.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 23, 2009)

False. 'Tis illegal t'get a box turtle in NJ o.o

The next person has a tablet.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 23, 2009)

Truuue! And I use it quite a lot. ^.^

The next person is a dog person, but has a friend who's a cat person.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 23, 2009)

False.

The next person uses Facebook.


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 23, 2009)

False.

The next poster loves 'retro' games (ie. Tetris, Pac-man, Space Invaders)


----------



## diywid (Apr 23, 2009)

False. 
The next person is an avid fan of Manchester United Football Club.


----------



## Dr Frank (Apr 23, 2009)

False. 
The next poster has played Sapphire but not Emerald.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 23, 2009)

True.  Emerald is actually the only 3rd-gen game I don't own.

The next poster is under 20 years of age.


----------



## Dr Frank (Apr 25, 2009)

True.
The next poster has a banner in their signature.


----------



## eevee_em (Apr 25, 2009)

False.

The next poster has a Youtube account.


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 26, 2009)

True. I never use it though XD

The next poster should be doing their homework right now...


----------



## diywid (Apr 27, 2009)

False, fortunately.

The next poster has never played a Pokemon game on the Nintendo Wii, but has played one on the Nintendo GameCube.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 27, 2009)

False. I once played Battle Revolution for a couple of minutes.

The next poster is female.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 27, 2009)

True! :D
Or is it?..... *shifty eyes*

The next poster has never eaten a funnel cake before.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 27, 2009)

False. CARNIVAAAL.

The NP has never understood this launguage:
แอปเปิ้ล


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Apr 28, 2009)

False.

The Next Poster will have been to a foreign country at least once in their life.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 28, 2009)

Falseroonie. I'd like to go to India some time though... Ohh, and Japan too. :3

The NP has been to Japan at least once.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 28, 2009)

False-ation detected.

The NP has drunken pink lemonade at least once.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 28, 2009)

True, though I didn't like it much.. To sour for me. XP

The NPs favorite food has some form of cheese on it.


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 28, 2009)

False. Last time I checked, chocolate doesn't contain cheese XD

The next poster has blonde hair


----------



## diywid (Apr 28, 2009)

False.

The next person has an Ancient Mew TCG card.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 28, 2009)

False. I only sparingly collect cards for artwork, and this isn't one of them.
I want to see it now, thoguh,,,

The NP has a "Yellow Submarine" lunchbox.


----------



## Minkow (Apr 28, 2009)

False, although my class bursts out in "We all live in a Yellow Submarine, Yellow Submarine" occasionally.

The NP is a ALIEN~


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 28, 2009)

Noooes, I was born here, I'm American-oh a space alien. ^^ False.

The NP reads slash fics. Obsessively.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Apr 28, 2009)

False. DEFINITELY False.

The Next Poster's favorite food is some sort of meat.


----------



## Bombsii (May 1, 2009)

False.

I predict the next poster doesn't know my real first name.


----------



## Purple Haze (May 1, 2009)

True, so true.

The next poster has no idea what Ribena is.


----------



## eevee_em (May 1, 2009)

True

The next poster has owned a cat but not a dog


----------



## VelvetEspeon (May 1, 2009)

False, I never owned a cat, but I wish I did.

The next poster has a black keyboard.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 2, 2009)

Curses.

The next poster is currently asleep at the time of posting.


----------



## Bombsii (May 2, 2009)

False, I only do that when i'm half-concious.

I predict the next poster has never played a sonic game on the gamecube or the DS.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 2, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster is shocked to learn that.


----------



## Gakidou (May 2, 2009)

False, Actually. I don't get surprised at those things....

The next poster has "Call me 'it'" as their gender status


----------



## eevee_em (May 2, 2009)

False

The next poster has a sprite if some sort for an avatar


----------



## Bombsii (May 2, 2009)

nope, false just good old darky.
I predict the next poster has a moustache.


----------



## diywid (May 2, 2009)

False.

I predict the next poster is also a member of Serebii.net forums.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 2, 2009)

False. I do surf that site though..... WAIT, SEREBII HAS FORUMS?? O.O

I predict that the next poster is lying about their age on here.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 3, 2009)

Correct False.

I predict the next poster has facial hair.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 4, 2009)

false

I predict the next poster is.


----------



## Aethelstan (May 4, 2009)

N/A, because I don't understand the prediction.

I predict the next person doesn't understand that prediction either.


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster is in my friend list.


----------



## Rai-CH (May 4, 2009)

False. At least I don't think so XD

I predict that the next poster has just eaten breakfast


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

correct.

I predict the next poster has exams coming up in the next 2 months


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (May 4, 2009)

Correct, the same time as you. 0_o


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

I predict that the next poster watched the Dr Who Easter Special.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has a credit card.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (May 4, 2009)

incorrect.

i predict the next poster has a celebrity crush.


----------



## Bombsii (May 4, 2009)

Yes. A lot, Georgia Moffett, Freema Agyeman & Danni Minogue.
I predict the next poster knows who Baldrick is.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 5, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster isn't DarkArmour.


----------



## Bombsii (May 5, 2009)

False.

I predict the next poster doesn't know me or doesn't like me.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 6, 2009)

False.

I predict the next poster is not interested in buying FFIII: DS


----------



## Rai-CH (May 6, 2009)

True.

The next poster is wearing their school uniform (if they have one!)


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 6, 2009)

False.

Next person wants to go to sleep.


----------



## Bombsii (May 6, 2009)

False, I want to skip the rest of the day though.

Next poster watches Yugioh Abridged.


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

Falso, no me gusta yu-gi-oh.

The next poster doesn't post a lot.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 14, 2009)

False, jus tlook at my post count.

The next poster likes to hang posters in their room.


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

False, I don't even have 1 poster.

I predict the next poster will have a signature.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 14, 2009)

O.o true....

I predict the next poster is utterly bored and thus came to the Forum Games section.


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

True - also, I'm addicted to posting.

I predict the next poster's username begins with a 'C'.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 14, 2009)

Incorrectitude.

I predict the next poster is wearing socks.


----------



## Bombsii (May 14, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has outstanding homework.


----------



## Jester (May 14, 2009)

False.

I predict NP knows me.


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

False.

I predict the next person's username starts with a letter.


----------



## Spatz (May 15, 2009)

False, it's not "A letter" it's "Eon" (Loophole)

I predict that the next poster has an iPod


----------



## Bombsii (May 15, 2009)

False, it broke.

I predict the next poster has never heard of Skillit or 30H!3


----------



## Zoltea (May 15, 2009)

True and false, I know skillit, but not the other.

I predict the next poster will be male.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (May 16, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster knows me.


----------



## Zoltea (May 16, 2009)

False.

I  predict the next poster has seen my many forum game posts.


----------



## Bombsii (May 16, 2009)

Correct. 

I predict the next poster has a D in their name.


----------



## Zoltea (May 16, 2009)

False.

I predict the next poster doesn't know me.


----------



## Pig-serpent (May 16, 2009)

true
I predict that the first letter in the NP's name is Z


----------



## Bombsii (May 16, 2009)

Incorrect.
I Predict the next poster has played a pokemon game in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Zoltea (May 16, 2009)

True.

I predict the next poster is bored.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 18, 2009)

True. I predict the next poster is.


----------



## Zoltea (May 18, 2009)

uhhhhh....idk, O_o


I predict the next poster lives in America.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 18, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster is relatively new.


----------



## Bombsii (May 18, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the poster after this poster is incorrect.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Uhhhh...

I predict the next poster has Platinum.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

Correct.

I predict that the next poster has a pet Regigigas.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Incorrect...which means darkarmour is correct, X_x.

I predict the next poster is under 20 years old.


----------



## Sapphiron (May 19, 2009)

Correct.

I predict that the next poster is ambidextrous.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Incorrect. (I'm amquadextrous)

I predict the next poster has an avatar.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 19, 2009)

True.

I predict that the next poster is listening to music right now.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has a cellphone.


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

Correct

I predict the next person leiks mudkipz.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Not 100%.

I predict the next poster has at least 100 posts.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

Yes~

I predict the next poster has seen me post at least once here.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster posts in Forum Games a lot.


----------



## ZimD (May 28, 2009)

Eh. Well, I used to be reeeeally active here last summer, but I haven't really gone on in a while. So yes and no. But I should most def post here again.

I predict that it isn't true that the next poster hasn't not never posted in a forum besides Forum Games.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

I dunno, can you make that grammatically correct?

I predict the next poster has been here before the crash.


----------



## ZimD (May 28, 2009)

Yep. I wasn't active at ALL, but I was most definitely here.

I predict the next poster has posted in a forum besides Forum Games.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct, in almost all of them actually.

I predict the next poster has Platinum.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

Nope.

I predict the next poster has a Nintendo DS.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster is female.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

Yeah.

I predict the next poster is male.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has at least 2 different colors of text in their sig.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 28, 2009)

Nope.

I predict that the next poster is currently wearing something short-sleeved.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Incorrect, I'm not wearing a shirt.

I predict the next poster has had a soda in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

Wrong~

I predict the next poster likes soda.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster likes gum.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

Yes~ I love it.

I predict the next poster likes cheese.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

True/False, I kinda like it, but usually not alone.

I predict the next poster has one or more pokemon plushies.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

Nope, no plushies.

I predict the next poster is yellow.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct. X3

I predict the next poster likes eeveelutions.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

Sure I do~

I predict the next poster thinks I am in love with Zim.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct, a bit ago. :3

I predict the next poster thinks I posted too much today.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

Yep.

I predict the next poster will make a prediction.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has hair.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster doesn't have facial hair.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Incorrect. I have hair all over my face. :3

I predict the next poster has skin showing.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 28, 2009)

Correct. My facial skin.

I predict the next poster is male.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has a favorite pokemon from the 1st generation.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 28, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster disliked Team Magma.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct. I liked neither.

I predict the next poster likes cereal.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 28, 2009)

Depends.

I predict the next poster is annoyed at peoples.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

You'd be right about that one.

I predict the next poster is online.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster finds most of humanity to be stupid.


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster is a pokemon.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has wings.


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster is an electric type.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has posted in this thread at least 4 times.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

Yes~

I predict the next poster isn't me.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has posted in a pokemon forum.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

Yep.

I predict the next poster is single.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has played one of the 4 original games.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 28, 2009)

Uh-huh.

I predict the next poster is a Pokemon.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct. (You copied Articuno. D:)

I predict the next poster is female.


----------



## eevee_em (May 28, 2009)

Correct

I predict the next poster has beaten Platinum.


----------



## Zoltea (May 28, 2009)

Correct, murdered it is the proper term actually.

I predict the next poster has a DS Lite.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has at least two gaming consoles.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Correct. (too many actually)

I predict the next poster has a signature.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

Incorrect (will make one soon though)

I predict the next poster prefers chocolate ice cream over vanilla.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster likes sugary things.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

True

I predict the next poster can speak French.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

True. >:

I predict the next poster has an avatar with a non-transparent background.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

Vrai

I predict the next poster is can play a musical instrument.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Incorrect. Just _try_ to play with 4 paws. >:|

I predict the next poster likes school.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 29, 2009)

Kinda wrong, kinda right. It's fun when you're with friends, scary when you're stuck with enemys. |P

I predict the next poster will have gone to Venice one in their lifetime! >:D


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has never seen what Satoshi Tajiri looks like.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster does not know what the Tales series by Namco is.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has never seen a real pokemon.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 29, 2009)

But..... Their not real... :<

I predict that the next poster despises the Pokemon anime


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Not 100%, just don't care for it. ;3

I predict the next poster has seen all 11 movies released of pokemon in the U.S.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

No, just 10 out of 11.

I predict the next poster watches the RAW (undubbed) version of the Pokémon anime.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

I has no clue what that even means. :3

I predict the next poster doesn't like Ash's new voice (as of battle frontier).


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 29, 2009)

OMG YES. I HAAAATE IT SO MUCH. It ruined the show for me. :<

I predict that the next poster will die prematurly.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

I have no idea...

I predict the next poster wants a car.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 29, 2009)

Who wants a car when your legs work just fine? |:P

I predict the next poster has rtead the thread about the LSD dream emulator.
And if you havn't go find it a read it. NAO.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster thinks I post waaaaay too much.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

Based on the date you joined to today, yes I do.

I predict the next poster wears braces.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 29, 2009)

Wrongo. I should, but the family is low on money. We can't really afford it.. |:P

I predict that the next poster thinks I'm a goober. |:D


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

I dunno. X3

I predict the next poster thinks my avatar looks epic.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

Nope (If it;s cropped, I'd like to see the whole thing).

I predict the next poster knows what I mean when I type: TWEWY


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next prediction after the next prediction is incorrect.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

Uh, I don't know how to answer that... correct?

I predict the next poster has gone out of the country at least once (for whatever reason).


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster is not human.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 29, 2009)

*shifty eyes*

I predict space monkeys. Raining from the heavens. Onto your lawn. O_O


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

ZOMGLOLZORZ NOPE.

I predict the next poster actually thinks I might be human.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 29, 2009)

I know you are human. ._.

I predict that the next poster looooves magic-8 balls.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

50/50.

I predict the next poster has a job of sorts.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 29, 2009)

I.. Clean the house... O_o

I predict that the next poster IS IN FACT, HUMAAAAN.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

I am in fact...A PRESS DODGER. ._.

I predict the next poster doesn't believe in Santa.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 29, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster flies like a garbage truck.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Umm...what?

I predict the next poster is weak to electrocution.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 29, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster likes stones of electrical prowess.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster can type in 1337.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 29, 2009)

Wrong, I can't.

I predict the next poster posts in FG a lot.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 29, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster is not inexperienced when posting in Forum Games.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has a sibling.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

Yep.

I predict the next poster does NOT have a cell phone.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 29, 2009)

Correct. *shrug* Sue me.

I predict the next poster uses headphones instead of speakers.


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

Correct ('cause my speakers are dead, and I'm too lazy to buy new ones)

I predict the next poster didn't understand the 7 8 9 joke the first time they heard it.


----------



## Zoltea (May 30, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has a poor sense of humor.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 30, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster hates Mystery Dungeon 2.


----------



## Skroy (May 30, 2009)

Nope.

I predict the next poster has won an award for... anything, really.


----------



## Time Rift (May 30, 2009)

Nope! I just suck that bad!

I predict the next poster is an orgy waiting to happen.


----------



## Skroy (May 31, 2009)

No.

I predict the next poster is going/has gone to his/her prom on a minibus.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has preordered at least one pokemon game.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 31, 2009)

Correct. It was Crystal, Ruby, and Diamond. ^.^;;;

I predict that the next poster loves Eeveelutions.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

Correct. (inorite?)

I predict the next poster has recently changed his/her avatar.


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 31, 2009)

Depends on recently.

I predict the next poster's pokemon were at the level 50-55 range when they fighted the Elite Foursome.


----------



## Skroy (May 31, 2009)

Correct (and I won!)

I predict the next poster has beaten any of the main Pokémon games without using any healing items.


----------



## Turtle (May 31, 2009)

Fasle, I had to.

I predict that the next poster threw a party and invited their closest friends when he/she defeated Cynthia.


----------



## Dark Marowak (May 31, 2009)

Incorrect, that would be weird. o_O

I predict that the next poster has never gotten a Grass type starter.


----------



## Turtle (May 31, 2009)

True, I would have no idea how to beat the fire starter.

I predict that the next poster hates Mudkips.


----------



## Zoltea (May 31, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has tried the missigno glitch at least once.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct. Once I kept getting Mewtwo over lv 150. It was very odd.

I predict the next poster hoped that Mewtwo would win the fight with Mew in the first movie.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has a typing speed under 45 WPM.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 1, 2009)

Incorrect (my speed is 47 WPM.... J'ai besoin d'améliorer!)

I predict the next poster knows how to say 'hello' in at least ten different languages w/o consulting a dictionary or translator.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Incorrect. (I only know 4.)

I predict the next poster has a laptop.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 1, 2009)

Just bought one yesterday (booyah!)

I predict the next poster can read at a speed of at least 1500 WPM.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Dunno. O.o

I predict the next poster has at least one level 100 on a pokemon game.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 1, 2009)

Nope (too lazy)

I predict the next poster REALLY loves puzzles.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster wants HGSS to come out much earlier.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster knows the answer to life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

42.

I predict the next poster likes pretzels.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 1, 2009)

Depends on my mood.

I predict the next poster uses tabs to post in multiple threads.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster takes several minutes to type out a post.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has a secret stash of candy.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster likes fruits.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster can eat lemons.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has under 500 posts.


----------



## Turtle (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict that the next poster is older than 10 years old.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster lives in the United States.


----------



## Turtle (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict that the next poster has a savings account.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster is male.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster is trapped in a little place called your imagination and can't get out.


----------



## Turtle (Jun 1, 2009)

False.

I predict that the next poster eats ramen.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has looked through a telescope before.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster is Turtley enough for the turtle club.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster likes to watch TV.


----------



## Turtle (Jun 1, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict that the next poster goes to school.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has posters.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster hates homework.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster laughs at anyone who has homework.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster would laugh if Facebook/Myspace got deleted.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct. I laughed when my facebook account mysteriously got deleted, mostly because I never go on it.

I predict the next poster is using a desktop computer.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster goes here every day he/she can.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 1, 2009)

Eh, kind of correct. If I couldn't come on one day, I wouldn't be heartbroken. No offense, guys. xD;

I predict that the next poster should be doing something other than browsing the internet.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Probably correct.

I predict the next poster likes games other than video games.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct. I like playing Yu-gi-oh.

I predict the next poster doesn't play Yu-gi-oh.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster owns a copy of Leaf Green.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct, though I'm contemplating getting rid of it.

I predict that the next poster enjoys spriting.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 1, 2009)

Correct. I have two.

I predict the next poster owns less than 5 pokemon games.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has missed a meal before.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep.

I predict the next poster has skipped meals for a whole day. (In other words, hasn't eaten a bite)


----------



## see ya (Jun 2, 2009)

Not quite, though I usually go for long periods without eating on days where I don't do much. 

I predict that the next poster's favorite flavor of ice cream is chocolate mint.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster wants to eat a berry from pokemon.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 2, 2009)

Correct! RAWST, RAWST, RAWST!
The next poster believes that Pluto is a planet.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

Umm, sure. :3

I predict the next poster is wearing underwear.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 2, 2009)

Incorrect. I'm wearing boxers :) Unless that counts <.<

I predict the next poster was ewwed out until they read the rest of the sentence.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster likes at least one or all of the eeveeultions.


----------



## eevee_em (Jun 2, 2009)

Correct. I like all of them:)

I predict the next poster likes cats.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

Meh, kinda.

I predict the next poster has over 200 hours of playtime combined on their pokemon games.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 2, 2009)

Close, but no cigar. (Too lazy)

I predict the next poster has played at least one video game in Japanese or in a language they're unfamiliar with.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 2, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster had breakfast this morning.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

True.

I predict the next poster has a tattoo


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has his/her own bedroom.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes.

I predict the next poster has to share his/her room.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster hasn't a clue what other pokemon could be introduced.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster would like to see the 5th gen games of Pokémon sometime this year


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster is dying to get HGSS.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster can recite the alphabet backwards in under ten seconds.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster knows a good amount of at least 3 languages.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect (only English and French— and I still suck at both)

I predict the next poster reads the dictionary for fun


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster thinks I'm mentally insane.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope (I don't know you well enough to make a judgment)

I predict the next poster would find me to be annoying if they met me in real life.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Probably, most humans are...

I predict the next poster has not clicked any links in my sig.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Co~rrect! (Reason: too lazy)

I predict the next poster is anti-social


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct. I have reasons. >.>

I predict the next poster should probably be going to sleep now.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct (I'm also too lazy to do that XD)

I predict the next poster checks their inbox regularly (in 10-20 minute intervals)


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect. I check it every month or two.

I predict the next poster isn't lazy enough to not type in Forum Games.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct. 

I predict the next poster is a computer geek.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct. 8B

I predict the next poster has showered recently.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster would like to only eat deserts for the entire day.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has a Shinx in his/her avatar.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster loves Jolteon


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct. (I'm forced to unless I hate myself. ^o.o^)

I predict the next poster loves food.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct (who doesn't I ask you?)

I predict the next poster is feeling tired right now.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect. I have insomnia.

I predict the next poster is staying up past 1 am.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yep. (NOW it makes sense)

I predict the next poster has seen all five 'There She Is' videos.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster is Skroy Horitz. ^o.o^


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hiya! (Ala Wigglytuff)

I predict the next poster is having fun posting in the Forums Games section


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Yup. ^o.o^

I predict the next poster wants to know me better sometime.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Sure, I'm willing to make new friends.

I predict the next poster wants to be friends with me.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

If you so choose. :3

I predict the next poster wears a hat from time to time.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has a tan from being on the beach in their youth.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has peach skin.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has sensitive skin.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster wants fur. o.o


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster is incorrect.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster eats food.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has eaten paper before.

(Whew, I'm really sleepy now. Night, Zolt.)


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has been in TCoD before the crash.

(night)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 3, 2009)

And...?
The next user doesn't know what 'onomatopoeia' is.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster likes scrambled eggs.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 3, 2009)

Iunno.

I predict the next poster does.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 3, 2009)

Blech... False
The next poster has a Jolteon in their avatar.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

wow....0.o, you're right.

I predict the next poster has posts below 1000 or above 4000.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

False.

I predict the next poster is . . . Zoltea.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

False.

I predict the next poster has participated in some sort of robotics competition.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has over 300 posts.


----------



## eevee_em (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect

I predict the next poster has finals this month


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster still has school.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

False.

I predict the next poster does not have AIDS.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has been sick in the last month.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope.

I predict the next poster IS sick.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster can't wait till the release of the 12th pokemon movie.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster feels superior over certain individuals.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster might be fed up with most humans.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Co~rrect.

I predict the next poster knows the 10 different types of people.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Define types of people.

I predict the next poster is at home most of the time.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

True... if you don't count school.

I predict the next poster knows binary.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster will be glad when he/she finishes high school.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct... as well as sad. T_T

I predict the next poster did not realize my post at the top of the page was a binary joke.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster attempts to have a sense of humor.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

...Everyday of my life...

I predict the next poster at least chuckles at my jokes.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Incorrect, I've only seen one so far.

I predict the next poster likes math.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct (With a passion, if I say so myself).

I predict the next poster hates language arts classes.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

No way.

I predict the next poster is not human.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster wants to visit Japan.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has a hacked DS cartridge.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has not beaten the league on Platinum yet.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct (school... 'nuff said)

I predict the next poster has played all— and I mean ALL— Pokémon related games.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Just about.

I predict the next poster has at least one event legendary.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope.

I predict the next poster has caught Mesprit on their first try.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has a copy of Diamond.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Right-O.

I predict the next poster has a Jolteon on GPX named Zoltea.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope.

I predict the next poster can draw their favorite Pokémon by memory only.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Too true.

I predict the next poster is a member here.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

[Sarcasm] NO, I'M NOT [/Sarcasm]

I predict the next poster is lurking the Forums Games section


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope. Control Panel baby. ;P

I predict the next poster has no brene but a brain.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

What's a brene?

I predict the next poster has just had a mental breakdown.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Will get one soon after tomorrow...

I predict the next poster understands this: "Please Excuse My Dear Aunt Sally"


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope.

I predict the next poster is in high school.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yep. (Graduating as a matter of fact).

I predict the next poster thinks the name Serge is cool.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Not really.

I predict the next poster comes to TCoD often.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 3, 2009)

^True

I predict the next poster has never done "teh drugz"


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 3, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster wants a poffin.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

No.

I predict the next poster is not average.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

CORRECT.

I predict the next poster wants to be able to type effortlessly.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct... (why do I keep posting late?)

I predict the next poster went completely off topic in a different thread one time.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

YES. TO BOTH.

I predict the next poster will like CAPS LOCK when he tries it.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

CORRECT.

I predict the next poster thinks I have a typing speed that is too high.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes.

I predict the next poster's typing speed is slightly rubbing off on me.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess so.

I predict the next poster likes sugary things.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 4, 2009)

Eh, sometimes. Not in large doses.

I predict that the next poster can find at least three red objects within reach right now.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster likes the color red.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has a middle name.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict that the next poster has at least 3 of some letter in their legal name.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster likes the color blue.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has moved a desk when they were asked to do "work"


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has ditched class before.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Kinda.

I predict the next person is in the Away From Home group.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has chores.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct (sadly I have no allowance T_T)

I predict the next poster has a bank account


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next post has missing teeth.


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 4, 2009)

False.

I predict the next poster likes the color yellow.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes.

I predict the next poster can solve my proof (see sig)


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't. My math skills have not extended that far.

I predict the next person knows what NCIS stands for.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct. (Naval Criminal Investigative Service)

I predict the next poster knows what BUDWEISER is an acronym for.


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster knows what man laws are.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict that the next poster likes Pokémon.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

No shit sherlock.

I predict the next poster knows waht the man's code is.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict that the next poster has read at least one book.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster thinks I might have beaten my old record.


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 4, 2009)

Possibly. Anything in conceivable at this point.

I predict the next poster is addicted to caffeine.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster will stay up past midnight today


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 4, 2009)

Probably incorrect. I have to get up at seven for Driver's Ed. I cannot be late again.

I predict the next poster does not have a car.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster doesn't know the real me.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct. Unless you mean what you _are_.

I predict the next poster does not know the real _me_.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Not sure.

I predict the next poster knows what I am.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

[Just kidding] Incorrect (duh...) [/Just kidding]

I predict the next poster can guess my favorite Pokémon in five guesses.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe. Lemme try.... Riolu? =D

I predict that the next poster is going to go to bed soon.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster wakes up at 7 a.m.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

No.

I predict the next poster is a usual here.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes... if you mean the game.

I predict the next poster is going to bed soon


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correcto.

I predict the next poster likes this game.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Kinda.

I predict the next poster is fast.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster is speeding up.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

I _wish_ I was correct...

I predict the next poster knows Morse code


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 4, 2009)

... --- ... ???
Nope. 
I predict that the next user has been to Nauru.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Nauru? What's that?

I predict the next poster went out of the country only once in their lifetime as of present.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect, unless you count going from pokemon world to here.

I predict the next poster wants to be able to type as fast as me.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct... -_-

I predict the next poster would feel intimidated if there was a poster faster than him.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Possibly.

I predict the next poster wants money.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

True, I'm broke.

I predict the next poster doesn't need money to support himself


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has a bit less than 500 posts.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

True.

I predict the next poster has less than 2,500 posts


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

i predict the next poster wants some gum.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect

I predict the next poster wears braces.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster wears glasses.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect (but I think I'll need them soon)

I predict... excusez-moi... *ahem* Je prédis le <<poster>> suivant peut traduire cette phrase.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Tu as raison.

I predict the next poster can read things backwards and upside down.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, but it takes a while.

I predict the next poster is getting bored of waiting for me to post a new prediction.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct. (I'm bored watching how long it takes for you to do one post)

I predict the next poster takes several minutes to do a post with sentences.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes.

I predict the next poster wants me to make an effort to get faster


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct. (cause that's slower than average. =.=)

I predict the next poster is waiting for me to go to sleep.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope. (I prefer having somebody to talk to)

I predict the next poster finds my posting speed pathetic.

(I can't help it if I'm a slow typer. But when it comes to video games... there's a BIG difference)


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct. (I do about 9 presses per second on a game controller)

I predict the next poster should probably be asleep.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Absolutely correct... but I can't tonight for some reason. (14 for me)

I predict the next poster doesn't even feel tired at all.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster wants forum games domination...for another few hours.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 4, 2009)

FALSE!
I predict that the next person lives near the sea.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster has long hair.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 4, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA. False.
I predict that the next poster knows kick-boxing.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster thinks I'm spikeh.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 4, 2009)

False. I belive you arehuman, but have RPs jammed into your head so much so that...... :33

I predict that the next poster loves ramen noodles.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster eats Asian food with chopsticks only.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect, mouth only thanks.

I predict the next poster likes to eat soup.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 4, 2009)

FRIGGEN TRUE! (I love soup)

The next person has a homemade avatar.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Depends on what you call "homemade"

I predict the next poster likes cheese.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 4, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA. True.
I predict that the next poster will predict something.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

I predict the next poster has posted at least once before here.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.
I predict that I will predict that you may have predicted that I may sometimes post in these forums.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

True?

I predict that is war, but THIS IS SPARTA.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Incorrect. THIS IS SPARTA!

I predict that you know what a shoop da whoop is.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 4, 2009)

Funny thing is, I just learned it today.

I predict I'm the only slow poster here right now


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.
I predict...something.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope.

I predict sarcasm is in one or more of us.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict that


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster likes to read.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster is either ChaosTres or Zoltea.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct,

I predict the next poster wants to out-post me.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Sort of.

I predict that the next poster has more posts than me.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has less posts than me.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster is not Butterfree, but is a Butterfree.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 4, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster only wants posts.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster does not like post wars.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

If I don't get to launch a post-zooka, then yes.

I predict the next poster would like to purchase a bazooka.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

No.

I predict the next poster would like to start another post war.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

So long as I get a post-zooka! (Just kidding, or in other words, no)

I predict the next poster likes eating cookies.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Sometimes.

I predict the next poster wants a complete takeover of Forum Games.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

That would be very appreciated.

I predict the next poster can speak pig latin


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Not true.

I predict the next poster does not speak Chinese.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

True

I predict the next poster wants to learn how to speak Japanese


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

True-ish.

I predict the next poster wanders how me and Zoltea post so fast.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Incorrect, I already know how (and unfortunately the same doesn't apply to me T_T)

I predict the next poster wants me to post faster.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster would post faster if he/she wanted to.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

True (need to practice though).

I predict the next poster has tried the new forum game I created.


----------



## see ya (Jun 5, 2009)

Not quite yet, I don't think...*goes to look*

I predict the next person doesn't know who the guy in my avatar is.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

True.

I predict the next poster has made a forum game.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

True.

I predict the next poster could come up with a better forum game.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Prolly so.

I predict the next poster likes forum games.


----------



## see ya (Jun 5, 2009)

Yup. :3 (Stop ninja-ing me people! >:(  )

I predict the next poster likes french toast.

BTW, the guy in my avatar is Bubble Man from Mega Man 2. No I don't know why he's drawn like that, but I do know it's effing awesome.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes.

I predict the next poster posted in Dictionary.


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 5, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster frequents forum games.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 5, 2009)

False. >_<
I predict that the next poster's birthday is next month.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 5, 2009)

Incorrect.

I predict the next poster like birthdays.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Correct.

I predict the next poster has been afraid of clowns at one point in their life.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

I've never been afraid of them, but they are creepy.

I predict the next poster finds clowns at least creepy.


----------



## eevee_em (Jun 5, 2009)

Sometimes

I predict the next poster is hungry


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Kinda.

I predict next poster can run above 5 mph.


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 5, 2009)

Yup.
I Predict the Next Poster has caught a Spinda or a Trapinch before on any pokemon game.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 5, 2009)

Both...

The next poster has an eeveelution avatar...


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep.

I predict the next poster has loitered in the school hallways


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 5, 2009)

All the time.

I predict the next poster has played Pokemon red. The original one.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

I forget if it was red or blue.

I predict the next poster first Pokémon game was NOT the first or second gen.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 5, 2009)

Incorrect. It was Pokemon Stadium, which is technically first gen.

I predict the next poster has an eeveelution avatar.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes.

I predict the next poster did not know the first Pokémon game I ever played was XD.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

Correctomundo.

I predict the next poster loves scones.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

It would help to know what a scone is.

I predict the next poster . . . hey look a Pidgey!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

*Excited* Where? *Looks head back and forth*

I predict the next poster thinks the Pidgey is a lie.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

No, only the cake.

I predict the next poster has played a video game today.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep!
I predict the next poster will be alive for 1 more year after their next post (hopefully longer).


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

False 0_o

I predict that the next poster is a Cyndaquil.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Correct.
I predict that the next poster has played a Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

True. Tactics Advance.
I predict that the next poster knows how to water-ski.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry, but I don't.
I predict that the next poster will be Dr Frank.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 21, 2009)

No.

I predict the next poster has Rickrolled someone.


----------



## brandman (Jul 21, 2009)

Correct!

I predict the next poster thinks pizza sounds good right now.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep^^

I predict the next poster has a pet.


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 21, 2009)

False!

I predict the next poster owns a Wii.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Right. (Whoever wants one has one by now...)
I predict that the next poster hasn't hosted a foreign exchange student.


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

True. 

I predict the next poster likes to drink tea.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

True :) its calming

The next poster likes to walk around their house for exercise for the moment :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

False but it seems like the rest of my family does.

(I know imma get this one right) the next person like pokémon.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 24, 2020)

Wrong. I love Pokemon!

The next person who posts has that song from the coffin dance meme stuck in their head


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 24, 2020)

wrong, i heard of the coffin dance memes but i've been a little out of the loop with memes recently

i predict the next person thinks snom is so cute.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 24, 2020)

True, its a pretty sweet lil thing really :3 x3 and that meme was funny xD

The next poster played kirby resently :)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 24, 2020)

Not in a long time. Sorry
The user below wasn't one to eat their veggies growing up


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 25, 2020)

True, i never really like veggies as a kid and they still haven't grown on me.


----------



## haneko (May 12, 2021)

^ Indigo, make a prediction! Anyhow:

the next person is up past their bedtime.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 12, 2021)

i am not. 

I'm not sure what qualifies as a bedtime, but i feel like 11-ish feels like a reasonable time to get to bed. I don't... i don't ever get to bed before 11 unless i'm really sleepy, but at the time i am writing this post, it is 9:20 am central time. i am tired because it is early and i went to sleep at like 12:15 last night

I predict the user below me is reasonably ok at drawing


----------



## Herbe (May 12, 2021)

i drew that tarot card for ZM so i think that counts :D

I predict that the person below me is not a fan of scrambled eggs


----------



## Novae (May 12, 2021)

can confirm i am not an egg fan

i predict that the next poster has a userbox


----------



## qenya (May 12, 2021)

You failed I'm afraid.

I predict that the person below me uses Roar of Time style.


----------



## haneko (May 12, 2021)

I do! Dark theme best theme.

The person below me watches at least one Vtuber regularly.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 29, 2021)

I used to watch brogamer daily but I think that was like 2 years ago. So probably no for the moment.

The person bellow me prefers Pichu and Raichu to Pikachu?


----------



## qenya (Oct 29, 2021)

You're absolutely correct! Though I'm not a fan of Alolan Raichu.

The next person to post will have drawn something that day!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 29, 2021)

True. I drew My-melody doing a Pikachu magical girl cosplay earlier (I need to colour it)

The next person enjoys colouring books :3


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 29, 2021)

It's been a very long time but I do remember enjoying them
The user below thinks cats are weird in a good way


----------



## JHG (Nov 4, 2021)

Yeah!
The next person thinks Alexa(Pokémon) would look pretty as a ballerina.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes
The next person would think Hydreigon would look awesome after a mega evolution to Mega Hydreigon


----------



## JHG (Nov 8, 2021)

Yeah!
The next person wishes Pokémon Z did exist.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 8, 2021)

Not really. You could get all the current Pokemon back then with XY and ORAS. 

The next person likes villain songs


----------



## JHG (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah!
The next person thinks Professor Oak is too young to be a grandfather.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 16, 2021)

I never considered that before, but come to think of it...

The user below likes both Pokemon and Digimon


----------



## qenya (Nov 16, 2021)

Sure, I've never played Digimon, but I'm open to the idea! It seems interesting. And more story-driven than recent Pokémon games.

The next person to post will be trans and/or otherwise gender non-conforming


----------



## Octavio (Nov 26, 2022)

No way am I that!

The next person to post really likes Bill Cipher


----------



## JHG (Nov 26, 2022)

Not exactly.
The next person would exonerate Molly Hale.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 26, 2022)

She's just a little kid so she gets a slap on the wrist at most.

The user below is still shocked that Jason David Frank is dead.


----------



## Octavio (Nov 26, 2022)

I don't even know him or that he WAS dead!

The next person to post likes Splatoon


----------



## JHG (Nov 27, 2022)

I probably would.
The next person thinks my take on a dolphin Pokémon is too weird.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 27, 2022)

There's no picture 

The next poster wants me to reveal more stuff about the Pumoja region


----------



## Octavio (Nov 27, 2022)

I don't know what that region is!

The next person to post likes tough games


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 27, 2022)

Octavio said:


> I don't know what that region is!
> 
> The next person to post likes tough games


It's a fake region I'm working on.

 I like some difficulty, but within reason. 

The next person has a dog


----------



## Octavio (Nov 27, 2022)

No i don't have a dog.

The next person to post loves Pizza


----------



## JHG (Nov 28, 2022)

Oh yes!
The next person thinks Candice would be a ballerina if all Gym Leaders had hobbies/careers aside from Gym Leader(Like every Unovan Gym Leader.)


----------

